# why my cockatiel is not hatching all the eggs



## Ashok (Jun 2, 2016)

My cockatiel lay 5 egg but only one egg is hatching every time.
What is the reason??they are healthy and good condition.what to do to hatch all the egg.. Any medicine is available to make egg fertile.pls help me


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Sorry but it is just the luck of the draw. Do the eggs candle as fertile? Are they dieing in the shell before hatch? There is no meds that will make your eggs fertile or hatch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

As stated above. What is the humidity like in the nest? Humidity can play a big part in whether an egg hatches or not.


----------



## Ashok (Jun 2, 2016)

How to increase humidity in nest box??


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Give the parents a dish of water to bath in, they will wet their feathers and that will raise humidity in the box.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can also spray a piece of cardboard and place it in the nest. Make sure to change it frequently but this will also help raise the humidity. You can buy a humidity gauge off of ebay for a pretty good price too.


----------

